# غرف العمليات والافاقه والتخدير



## esamkhattab (22 مايو 2010)

يرجى الافاده بالقواعد المتبعه عند تصميم وحساب الاحمال لغرف العمليات :19:
حيث انه فى اغلب الحالات احمال الاجهزه الطبيه غير معروف لغرف العمليات 
كذلك كيفيه الحفاظ على ان تكون غرف العمليات ذات ضغط موجب 
والتخدير ذات ضغط سالب عن طريق التحكم فى كميه الهواء المسحوب
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مايو 2010)

بسم الله
بالنسبة لغرف العمليات التى يتم استخدام هواء جديد لها بنسبة 100 فى المائة
فأنه يتم عمل 18 مرة تغيير هواء
مثال
غرفة 7*7= 49 متر مربع
ارتفاعها 3 متر
ماهى كمية الهواء و الحمل الحرارى لها
و ماهى كمية الهواء المطرود للحفاظ عليها موجبة
الاجابة
7*7*3*35.2*18/(60)
1552 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة
35.2 لتحويل المتر المكعب الى قدم مكعب
60 لتحويل لتحويل عدد مرات تغيير الهواء من ساعة الى دقيقة​ 
الحمل الحرارى =
كمية الهواء/175 الى 200 حسب المكان
1550/175=8.85 طن تبريد
يعنى 9 طن
و تقريبا سخان 15 كيلووات​ 

اما بخصوص كمية الهواء المطرود فهى 0.85 من هواء الامداد
1550*0.85=1320 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة
يتم تقسيمها على الاربع اركان
و عمل الجرلات على ارتفاع 
30 سم من الارضية​


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مايو 2010)

اما بالنسبة للحمل الحرارى للمعدات فهو فى حدود 5 كيلووات و هو موجود بالتفصيل فى كتاب اشرى مستشفيات
و لا يتم استخدام هذا الحمل او غيره فى حالة طرد جميع الهواء و عدم تدويره فى الغرفة


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مايو 2010)

كتاب اشرى مستشفيات
*رابط تحميل الكتاب

http://www.4shared.com/file/QDUQo_KV/HVAC_2003.html*​


----------



## mohamed mech (23 مايو 2010)

مراجع و كتب هامة عن تكييف المستشفيات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122775.html


----------



## aati badri (23 مايو 2010)

متشكرين أوي اوي اوي


----------



## esamkhattab (23 مايو 2010)

*كل الشكر والتقدير*

:20:وسع وسع وسع 
فقد نزل الملعب الاستاذ محمد ميكانيك :75:
لك منى كل تقدير واحترام 
دعوات من القلب بدوام التفوق 
كنت لى عونا كذلك فى موضوع مراوح الضغط على السلالم
شكرا شكرا شكرا
يعنى باختصار الف مليون شكرا


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (23 مايو 2010)

بجد موضوع هايل وإجابة هيلة على كل حال أهلا بمهندسي تكييف الصناعات الدوائية والمستشفيات


----------



## المهندس كرموس (23 مايو 2010)

اسلام عليكم
موضوع جيد و مسهمات راقيه
نسال الله علماً نافع للجميع


----------



## gerrard nada (24 مايو 2010)

سلمت يداكم جميعا والف شكر


----------



## aati badri (24 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> بسم الله
> 
> بالنسبة لغرف العمليات التى يتم استخدام هواء جديد لها بنسبة 100 فى المائة
> فأنه يتم عمل 18 مرة تغيير هواء
> ...


 
محمد ياحمادة سلام
هل يمكن استخدام هواء راجع في مثل هذه الغرف


----------



## mohamed mech (24 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> محمد ياحمادة سلام
> هل يمكن استخدام هواء راجع في مثل هذه الغرف


 ايوه طبعا و طبقا للكود يتم عمل 25 مرة تغيير هواء على الاقل
و هى موجوده فى اخر صفحة من كتاب الاشرى هوسبيتل 2003
هواء العمليات الخارج منها مش ملوث
قد يكون فيه بعض من غاز التخدير و ليس دائما
و لكن المطلوب هو فلترة الهواء لدرجة عالية
و انا بفكر استخدم هواء العمليات فى تكييف اماكن اخرى مثل الممرات
و الحل الاخر و قد قمت به عمل وحده استعادة الطاقة من الهواء المطرود


----------



## aati badri (24 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> ايوه طبعا و طبقا للكود يتم عمل 25 مرة تغيير هواء على الاقل
> و هى موجوده فى اخر صفحة من كتاب الاشرى هوسبيتل 2003
> هواء العمليات الخارج منها مش ملوث
> قد يكون فيه بعض من غاز التخدير و ليس دائما
> ...


 
و انا بفكر استخدم هواء العمليات فى تكييف اماكن اخرى مثل الممرات
و الحل الاخر و قد قمت به عمل وحده استعادة الطاقة من الهواء المطرود

ياهندسة السطرين دول تبع أمنا الأرض والبيئة والخضراء تقول فكر لي ؟
مع تحفظي مؤقتا على السطر الأول


----------



## hamadalx (4 ديسمبر 2010)

منتظر الإضافة من أستاذى ............على فكرة المواضيع دى مش بلاقيها غير صدفة أو لما بتجسس على واحد وهو بيتصفح المواضيع


----------



## mohamed mech (4 ديسمبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> منتظر الإضافة من أستاذى ............على فكرة المواضيع دى مش بلاقيها غير صدفة أو لما بتجسس على واحد وهو بيتصفح المواضيع



 امسك و سجل الاعتراف :84:​


----------



## aati badri (5 ديسمبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> امسك و سجل الاعتراف :84:​


 
*منتظر الإضافة من أستاذى ............على فكرة المواضيع دى مش بلاقيها غير صدفة أو لما بتجسس على واحد وهو بيتصفح المواضيع*​

معانا جماعة ونحن ما عارفين:58:


----------



## mohamed mech (24 ديسمبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> *منتظر الإضافة من أستاذى ............على فكرة المواضيع دى مش بلاقيها غير صدفة أو لما بتجسس على واحد وهو بيتصفح المواضيع*​
> 
> 
> معانا جماعة ونحن ما عارفين:58:


شوفت با عبد العاطى 
اهو بكره نلاقى وثائق ويكيلكس بتنشر الرسائل الخاصة بين الاعضاء اللى فى الملتقى


----------



## هانى رمزى (24 ديسمبر 2010)

يجب حساب الاحمال اولا ومقارنتة بعدد مرات تغيير الهواء الكلى المطلوب والتى تكون 20 مرة فى الساعة وياخد الاكبر واحمال المعدات فى الغرفة من 3 الى 5 كيلووات


----------



## goor20 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## dohengineer (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات.


----------



## eng sa3id (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*ل*

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا:81::77::86:


----------



## goor20 (4 يونيو 2011)

tnx


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (4 يونيو 2011)

نسال اللة ان ينفعنا بما علمنا و يعلمنا ماينفعنا انة على كل شىء قدير


----------



## abdelsalamn (1 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن طه عبدالقادر (2 يوليو 2011)

عاوز اعرف طريقه حساب مراوح الsmoke الى موجوده ع سلم الهروب


----------



## mohamed mech (2 يوليو 2011)

حسن طه عبدالقادر قال:


> عاوز اعرف طريقه حساب مراوح الsmoke الى موجوده ع سلم الهروب


 
مرفق الملف 
ادخل عدد الادوار و الابواب


----------



## تامر النجار (3 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## samy m (3 يوليو 2011)

ده لينك الكود الامريكى لغرف العمليات 
http://www.cfm.va.gov/til/dGuide/dgsurg04.pdf
و اريد ان اضيف سؤالا عن نوعية مخارج الهواء 
متى نستخدم
Terminal hepa filter 60cmx60cm
Terminal hepa panel(3mtx3mt)و متى 
و كيف يتم عمل selection للمخارج؟
ارجوا التوضيح وشكراااااااااااا جزيلا موضوع رائع وتفاعل رائع من الاعضاء اشكركم


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين بارك الله فيك


----------



## baraa harith (10 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين وتسلمون


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين بارك الله فيك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (16 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## samy m (15 سبتمبر 2011)

samy m قال:


> ده لينك الكود الامريكى لغرف العمليات
> http://www.cfm.va.gov/til/dguide/dgsurg04.pdf
> و اريد ان اضيف سؤالا عن نوعية مخارج الهواء
> متى نستخدم
> ...



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فين الردود يا جماعة


----------



## mohamed ibrahempp (10 أكتوبر 2011)

عندى كوفى شوب 75متر اريد تكييفة مع عمل فريش اير للمكان وذلك لوجود تدخين شيشة بالمكان


----------



## eng.amoudi (5 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك وبعنف


----------



## حسام مسلم (5 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع جيد وشكرا


----------



## motokl (29 يناير 2012)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## عمران احمد (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين
و ننتظر منكم جمعيا المزيد


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (13 فبراير 2012)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## اسامة اشرى (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكور يا اخ محمد على كل هذة المعلومات


----------



## ghost man (26 فبراير 2012)

:7:جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد بن غريب السيد (27 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## AHDI (28 فبراير 2012)

متشكر جدا ياأخواني ،وانشالله دائما موفقين


----------



## engkfa (1 مارس 2012)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (23 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## aam ahmed (23 مارس 2012)

اكثر من رائع وفقكم الله


----------



## aam ahmed (23 مارس 2012)

انا مهندس في وزاره الصحه والله استفدت كثيرا مششششششششششكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## nofal (23 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## amnshsh2 (6 يوليو 2012)

اللهم تقبل صالح اعمالكم


----------



## عمران احمد (8 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير

و الى مزيد من النجاح و التقدم 

و الى الامام دائما


----------



## Omani-Engineer (9 يوليو 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> بسم الله
> بالنسبة لغرف العمليات التى يتم استخدام هواء جديد لها بنسبة 100 فى المائة
> فأنه يتم عمل 18 مرة تغيير هواء
> مثال
> ...



أخي العزيز ... حسب علمي أن 20 air change في الاشري ... أما من خبرتنا في مشاريع المستشفيات فاني اعمل مع مهندس اشتغل على 15 مشروع مشتشفى لوزارة الصحة ومن خبرته كنا نصمم 22 air change لكل غرفة عمليات ...
خالص التقدير -


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (10 يوليو 2012)

Operation room pressure relationship to adjacemnt area P, Minimum A.C/Hr outdoor=15, Relative Humidity 55-65% ,
summer 20,winter 26


----------



## abdelsalamn (31 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mahmod_yosry (31 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير
أفضل طريقة هي حساب الأحمال أولاً عن طريق أي برنامج لحساب الأحمال
ثم الحساب بالطريقة الأخري بمعدل تغيير الهواء لا يقل عن 20
ثم نختار القيمة الأكبر


----------



## احمد رجب رحيم (3 سبتمبر 2012)

وفقك الله ورعاك على هذا الموضوع القيم . سؤالي هي ماكمية ضغط الهواء التي يتحملها الانسان في حالة الضغط الموجب لانه في المثال بقي هواء 530 cfm لعمل الضغط الموجب اي ضربنا كمية الهواء المجهز ب 0.85 وهل هذه الكمية تطبق على كل الاماكن التي نحتاج بها الى ضغط موجب . مع الشكر والتقدير والامتنان


----------



## aati badri (4 سبتمبر 2012)

سلوان حسن كريم;2725579 قال:


> اخ سلوان
> ارجو مراجعة هذين الرقمين


----------



## محمودعلي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تصحيح:
20 ach معدل تدوير الهواء وليس 18
مع العلم ان التقنية الحديثه الان تسمح بعمل تدوير للهواء داخل الغرفة ولاتكون بالكامل هواء نقي لتخفيف حمل التبريد مع الحفاظ علي 15 % هواء زياده للتضغيط وعمل recirculation للباقي 85%
احمال المعدات بتكون (147 w/m2 
engr mahmoud kotb
hvac desige engineer
med cons. Office
0560514365


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم استاذ عاطي بدري

الارقام التي ذكرتها اعلاه انا جايبهم من مواصفات مشروع مستشفى 200 سرير في العراق اعمل فيه حاليا مأخوذة حسب مواصفات وزارة الصحة العراقية

اذا كانت المعلومة مو صحيحة ممكن تصلحها النا شكرا لك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (14 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكورين بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (3 ديسمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> بسم الله
> بالنسبة لغرف العمليات التى يتم استخدام هواء جديد لها بنسبة 100 فى المائة
> فأنه يتم عمل 18 مرة تغيير هواء
> مثال
> ...



مهندسنا المحبوب اسأل الله ان يفتح عليك من ابواب الخير
لي سؤال في هذا الموضوع

ماكينه ahu لتغذية عدة غرف عمليات تمام في هيتر بيركب علي الدكت قبل تغذية الغرفة كيف يتم حسابة قدرته و ادخالها علي الهاب علما بان الماكينه تعمل لتدفئة الهواء في الشتاء و علي حد علمي ان الهيتر اللي بنتكلم عليه لا يضاف حمله علي حمل التدفئة


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (3 ديسمبر 2012)

سؤال تاني 
لو عندي ahu بتغذي فرش اير لمكن fan coil و في نفس الوقت بتغذي مكان و بتاخذ منه هواء راجع كيف اجمع بيت الحالتين دية علي الهاب ، ازاي احسب ahu في هذه الحالة علي برنامج الهاب


----------



## كاسر (3 ديسمبر 2012)

eng.a.nabiel قال:


> سؤال تاني
> لو عندي ahu بتغذي فرش اير لمكن fan coil و في نفس الوقت بتغذي مكان و بتاخذ منه هواء راجع كيف اجمع بيت الحالتين دية علي الهاب ، ازاي احسب ahu في هذه الحالة علي برنامج الهاب



في الحالة التي ذكرت فلن يكون الهواء الذي يصل للفان كويل هواء فرش والسبب ان هناك راجع من مكان آخر 

لذا يحسن مراجعة كميات الهواء التي تصل للوحدات ومدى تغطيتها للتهوية المطلوبة

وبالنسبة لحل الحالة في الهاب فلي عودة
ولو تاخرت ذكرني بالخاص :57:


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (4 ديسمبر 2012)

كاسر قال:


> في الحالة التي ذكرت فلن يكون الهواء الذي يصل للفان كويل هواء فرش والسبب ان هناك راجع من مكان آخر
> 
> لذا يحسن مراجعة كميات الهواء التي تصل للوحدات ومدى تغطيتها للتهوية المطلوبة
> 
> ...



تمام كلامك مظبوط 
طيب ينفع اني في المستشفي أغذي بماكينه ahu كمية الهواء الفريش و في نفس الوقت أغذي بنفس الماكينه الممرات بس الممرات هيكون ليها راجع و في هذه الحالة حضرتك بتنبه ان كده اصبحت كمية الهواء المغذية للفان كويل ليست فرش ، يعني لازم اعمل ماكينتان ahu واحدة للممرات و واحدة للفان كويل علشان الفرش اير ولا ممكن يسمح ان ماكنة واحدة للاثنين واعتبر انها فرش اير و ان الراجع من الممرات لم يؤثر عليها و هل فيه شروط لذلك ، ومنتظر من حضرتك و جميع الجميع الافادة في ذلك ولا تنسي ان توضح لي طريقة عمل ذلك علي برنامج الهاب ( حساب ahu تغذي ممرات أو خلافة و تأخذ ريترن من المكان و في نفس الوقت تغذي فان كول يونت بإعتبار انها تساعد في ادخال فرش اير مش 100% ذي ما حضرتك أشرت


----------



## iNkHeArT (4 ديسمبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> بسم الله
> بالنسبة لغرف العمليات التى يتم استخدام هواء جديد لها بنسبة 100 فى المائة
> فأنه يتم عمل 18 مرة تغيير هواء
> مثال
> ...



الله ينور عليك يا م/ محمد


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (6 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ، الاخوه محمد ميكانك و كاسر ، منتظر ردكم الكريم 
بالنسبه الreheater كيف يحسب وهل يتم حسابه بواسطة الهاب علما وهل يمكن الاستغناء عن الغلايات و الاكتفاء بالreheater ولا ده وظيفته للتسخين السريع فقط و تظبيط للتغير المفاجئ المطلوب في درجة الغرفة ياريت تتفضلوا بتوضيع هذه النقطة ، وهل لازم يكون في المستشفي غلايات مياه ، و إذا كانت الاجابة نعم ، هل يلزم استخدامها في نظام التدفئة مع الشلرات و كيف يتم حساب تلك المنظومة


----------



## كاسر (7 ديسمبر 2012)

هذه طريقة حلها بالهاب

مع تأكيدي على ضرورة الاقتناع بطريقة التهوية وتعديل ما يلزم قبل اعتماد الطريقة

تقديمي للحل لا يعني اقتناعي بالفكرة، وانصحك بالاستفادة من المهندس محمد ميك 
ممكن تراسله على الخاص لأنه احتمال لم يمر على الموضوع مرة أخرى ولا يعلم بسؤالك

الطريقة في المرفقات

تحياتي ودعواتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## mohamed mech (7 ديسمبر 2012)

eng.a.nabiel قال:


> السلام عليكم ، الاخوه محمد ميكانك و كاسر ، منتظر ردكم الكريم
> بالنسبه الreheater كيف يحسب ( q=1.08 cfm*dt )وهل يتم حسابه بواسطة الهاب يمكن علما وهل يمكن الاستغناء عن الغلايات يمكن و الاكتفاء بالreheater ولا ده وظيفته للتسخين السريع فقط و تظبيط للتغير المفاجئ المطلوب في درجة الغرفة ياريت تتفضلوا بتوضيع هذه النقطة ، وهل لازم يكون في المستشفي غلايات مياه لا يشترط و يمكن التسخين بالكهرباء، و إذا كانت الاجابة نعم ، هل يلزم استخدامها في نظام التدفئة مع الشلرات اختيارى و كيف يتم حساب تلك المنظومة مرفق



مرفق ملف حساب الغلايات


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا ليكم و لمجهدكم الله يجزيكم كل خير الاخ كاسر و الاخ محمد ميكانيك 
بالنسبة للreheater الذي يركب علي غرفة العمليات و غرف العزل ، ما هي الفائدة منه لان في الشتاء يتم استخدام التدفئة التي تاتي مباشرة من ahu وسيستم التدفئة المتصل بها ؟ 
و ما فهمته من الاخ محمد ميكانيك ان حساب الreheater يكون يدوي ولا يتم ادراجة بالبرنامج حيث يكون الحمل الخارج من البرنامج هو الحمل الخاص بالتدفئة و الgpm الخاص بالمياه الساخنة التي يتم الحصول عليها من المبادل الحراري الذي يتم تسخينه عن طريق بخار الغلايات ، لو تسمح مهندس محمد ان كان عندك رسم توضيحي لتلك المنظومة شاكرين لكم جهدكم و فضلكم


----------



## mohamed mech (7 ديسمبر 2012)

eng.a.nabiel قال:


> شكرا ليكم و لمجهدكم الله يجزيكم كل خير الاخ كاسر و الاخ محمد ميكانيك
> بالنسبة للreheater الذي يركب علي غرفة العمليات و غرف العزل ، ما هي الفائدة منه لان في الشتاء يتم استخدام التدفئة التي تاتي مباشرة من ahu وسيستم التدفئة المتصل بها ؟
> و ما فهمته من الاخ محمد ميكانيك ان حساب الreheater يكون يدوي ولا يتم ادراجة بالبرنامج حيث يكون الحمل الخارج من البرنامج هو الحمل الخاص بالتدفئة و الgpm الخاص بالمياه الساخنة التي يتم الحصول عليها من المبادل الحراري الذي يتم تسخينه عن طريق بخار الغلايات ، لو تسمح مهندس محمد ان كان عندك رسم توضيحي لتلك المنظومة شاكرين لكم جهدكم و فضلكم


فى المرفقات


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (7 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم أخ محمد ميكانك علي هذا الملف الممتاز ربنا يجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*Technical Design Requirements

for Health Care Facilities 

ده كود ممكن يكون فيه فائده للأخوه الكرام *


----------



## eng_a7med$$ (22 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mim87 (19 مايو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود كرامة (21 مايو 2013)

مش عارف انزل الكتاب


----------



## eng/elshemy (11 سبتمبر 2013)

جهد رائع وممتاز بس ليه لو جيت تحسبها بالهاب هيطلع الناتج 5 طن و750 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة ارجو الافادة


----------



## eng/elshemy (11 سبتمبر 2013)

والغريب كمان انك محسبتش اى نتغيرات او مؤترات خارجية حسب غرفة العمليات ذى ماتكون بتعمل تهوية فقط مش تبريد لانك عاملتها ب cfm وجبتها من حجم الغرفة مع مرات تغيير الهواء واخذت الثابت اللى هو من 175 ال 200 وعوضت فيه طلعت ناتج الطن ارجو الافادة حتى لايختلط الامر


----------



## eng.tamermosa (19 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا:78:


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (1 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
*mohamed mech*


----------



## Ahmad Al-Mahder (2 نوفمبر 2014)

mohamed mech قال:


> اما بالنسبة للحمل الحرارى للمعدات فهو فى حدود 5 كيلووات و هو موجود بالتفصيل فى كتاب اشرى مستشفيات
> و لا يتم استخدام هذا الحمل او غيره فى حالة طرد جميع الهواء و عدم تدويره فى الغرفة



استاذ محمد سؤال .. هل تقصد ان الحمل الواجب التغلب عليه هو فقط حمل الهواء الفريش القادم من الخارج والذي سنزود به غرفة العمليات!
ولذلك لا ناخذ بعين الاعتبار حمل الغرفة او المعدات! 

وامر اخر .. رابط كتاب اشريه مستشفيات لم يعمل للاسف .. 
وشكراً لك.


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (2 نوفمبر 2014)

اذا كانت الماكينة total fresh air فلا داعى لحساب الاحمال للغرفة
فقط حمل الهواء الخارجى


----------



## esameraboud (2 نوفمبر 2014)

كيف حسبت استطاعة سخان الهواء؟؟


----------



## شيخ الحارة (3 يناير 2017)

*موضوع قيم بارك الله فيكم
للرفع*​


----------



## engineer76 (18 يناير 2017)

عندي سوال كيف حسبت قدرة السخان الي طلعت 15 كيلوواط


----------



## salehshati (24 فبراير 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Invalid link[/FONT]


----------



## م عبدالحكيم نعمه (25 فبراير 2019)

بارك الله فيك استاذ


----------

